
Deep in Italy, One Man’s Surrealist Mini-City Sleeps - bryanrasmussen
http://www.messynessychic.com/2018/07/25/move-over-dali-he-made-his-mind-a-mini-city-and-its-a-fairytale-into-the-woods-italys-sleeping-surrealist-castle/
======
projektir
Looks like a setting for a Myst game.

